# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الخلويات وبرامجها >  شو اسم ابوك وامك ع الموبايل؟؟

## زينة

كل واحد منا مسمي ابوه وامه باسم معين ع موبايله..الي بسمي امي الحنونة...
وابوه السلطات العليا... 

انت شو مسمي ابوك وامك ع الموبايل؟؟؟

وكمان السوال التاني شو حاطلهم نغمة؟؟؟


انا مسمي امي mam وبصراحة مش مخصصلها نغمة 

انتو شو وضعكم..بصراااااااااحه 

منقووووووووووووووووول  :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## ابو نعيم

انا مسمي ابو باسمه وما في اي نغمه له

----------


## saousana

ماما اسمها على الخلوي عندي AAmum ورنتها اغنية فيروز ليالي الشمال (يا حبيبي انا عصفورة ...)
اما بابا فاسمه AAdad ورنته ايضا فيروز قديش كان في ناس

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الوالد: Dr.mohammad Qasaimeh
الوالده: Mother

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الوالد : father 
و الوالده : mother 

بس مش هون العبره العبره انه كل واحد منهم مسجلني عنده :hamoud

----------


## saousana

> الوالد : father 
> و الوالده : mother 
> 
> بس مش هون العبره العبره انه كل واحد منهم مسجلني عنده :hamoud


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> الوالد : father 
> و الوالده : mother 
> 
> بس مش هون العبره العبره انه كل واحد منهم مسجلني عنده :hamoud


حمود قوم اقعد من النومه حمود حمود..حمود حبيبي حمود :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الوالد:dad
الوالدة:mam

الوالد نغمته مثل مثل اي اي واحد
الوالده: نغمتها......امي..........تامر حسني

----------


## زينة

شكر كبير لكل من:
khaled aljonidee،Ammar Qasaimeh
saousana،mohammad qasaimeh،ابو نعيم

شكرا على تفاعلكم مع الموضوع  :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## N_tarawneh

فكرة حلوة يا زينة ... :Db465236ff:  

الوالدة :- توفت من لما شغلوا شركة فاست لينك ، ووقتها ما كان معي موبايل ...

الوالد :- مسميه "الحج" ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

أنا مسمي أبوي  F.B.I

وأمي مسميها wenak lahsa

أما النغمة فلأبوي.................. police fbi plz pick up the phone and 

أما لأمي فهي رنة الشرطة

----------


## غسان

> أنا مسمي أبوي  F.B.I
> 
> وأمي مسميها wenak lahsa
> 
> أما النغمة فلأبوي.................. police fbi plz pick up the phone and 
> 
> أما لأمي فهي رنة الشرطة


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## coconut

الوالد بإسمو 

و الوالدة Mam  

أما النغمة فواحدة لا تتغير للجميع

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

baba
mama

بدون نغمات مخصصه

اما اسمي عند ابوي فهو Abdallah Qasaimeh
وعند ماما عبدالله

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

أأبابا
أأماما

----------


## ayhamco

*الوالده:MAMA
النغمه: نغمه تامر حسني وشيرين للام(امي)
الوالد:BABA
النغمه:نفس النغمه العاديه :*

----------


## عُبادة

شكرا على الموضوع الحلو

الوالد اسمه : Daddy 

وامي ما بدها تشيل تلفون

ما فيه نغمه محددة

----------


## The Zain

[align=center]موضوعك حلو كتير

امي: MAMA SA بس تكون في السعودية عند اخي
        MAMA JO  بس تكون في الاردن
         MAMA UAE بس تكون عند اختي بدبي
        MAMA LON بس تكون عندي في لندن
ابي: نفس الشي بس BABA

بس الحمدلله مش مخصصه الهم نغمات[/align]

----------


## زينة

> [align=center]موضوعك حلو كتير
> 
> امي: MAMA SA بس تكون في السعودية عند اخي
>         MAMA JO  بس تكون في الاردن
>          MAMA UAE بس تكون عند اختي بدبي
>         MAMA LON بس تكون عندي في لندن
> ابي: نفس الشي بس BABA
> 
> بس الحمدلله مش مخصصه الهم نغمات[/align]


شكرا لمرورك الرائع بس فعلا منيح ما انك مخصصة الهم نغمات قد ما الهم ارقام  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

وليش السؤال  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## حلم حياتي

مسجلتهم بابا وماما بدون اي نغمة محددة

----------


## دليلة

papa و mama

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

بابا الله يرحمه كنت مسجلته بـ Dady
وماما مسجليتها بـ Mamy
اما النغمة لماما فهي :
" امي يا ملاكي -  لفيروز "

----------


## The Gentle Man

ابوي
بابا امنية
بابا فسات
بابا موب ( يعني موبايلكم )


اما امي 
الامنية قلبي انا
والموبايلكم عمري انا وحاطلها ست الحبايب

----------


## khokhamy

انا مسجل الوالد dade  ومخصص نغمة العمر ما يسوى :Smile:

----------


## down to you

بابا و ماما :Icon31:

----------


## ابو عوده

بابا
ماما امنيه

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
بابي حبي 

و مامي حبي 

وما حد يضحك  :SnipeR (30): 

وهما مسجليني توتو 

ومو حاطط تخصيص نغمات   :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بابا

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

بابا وماما 

النغمه وائل كفوري يا اميرة كل النجمات

----------


## شذى البنفسج

حبيبي بابا واحلى مهندس مسميته: Dadi

بابا حاطله دعاء بصوت العفاسي : اللهم اغفر لي ولوالدي .....

واحلى ام بالدنيا مسميتها : mam rosan

امي حاطلها نغمة سامي يوسف my mother 

وشكرا عالموضوع الحلو ..

----------


## الخمايسة

ماما
بابا
النغمه العادية

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> أنا مسمي أبوي F.B.I
> 
> وأمي مسميها wenak lahsa 
> أما النغمة فلأبوي.................. police fbi plz pick up the phone and  
> 
> أما لأمي فهي رنة الشرطة


 
سوالفك يا ابو الزعبي  :Db465236ff:

----------

